# Honolulu pizza night



## apicius9 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aloha kakou, just checking in if there are any silent observers here. I am planning to have a few people over on Monday, Jan 19 (MLK day), for an informal pizza night and knife nut discussions in Kaimuki. Pizza will be experimental and may or may not be edible  Please PM me if you want to come over. 

Stefan


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 15, 2015)

Darn, I was just over there last week


----------

